# Halo Extreme results



## wister (Dec 2, 2011)

For people who have used this product:  excellent, good, fair..... let me know.  My goal is to reduce bodyfat, lean up, and increase cardio.....  not looking to bench 315lbs for 20, but just get in decent cardio shape while gettting lean and following a decent diet.  I am following a decent work out regime, but being over 40, it isn't the same as when I was 30......  

Thanks,  any input on certian supplements is appreciated.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 2, 2011)

Im starting a log in roughly two weeks, itll be in the anabolic section.


----------



## gamma (Dec 4, 2011)

Well thats what it will  do . I am on the back side of my halo cycle now . Its slow starting so be patient but once it kicks in it a nice addition.


----------



## eskimoexpress (Dec 14, 2011)

I was kicking around the idea of buying some.  I wanted to hear some first hand accounts from someone using Halo.  I am curious to know if it works.  I wanted to try something that would not be so harsh on the system.


----------



## patternsco (Dec 18, 2011)

where can you get this from guys? excuse my ignorance ive found the product but not the source..


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 18, 2011)

patternsco said:


> where can you get this from guys? excuse my ignorance ive found the product but not the source..



 click store at the top of the page IML buddy!


----------



## bigger biceps (Dec 19, 2011)

wister said:


> For people who have used this product:  excellent, good, fair..... let me know.  My goal is to reduce bodyfat, lean up, and increase cardio.....  not looking to bench 315lbs for 20, but just get in decent cardio shape while gettting lean and following a decent diet.  I am following a decent work out regime, but being over 40, it isn't the same as when I was 30......
> 
> Thanks,  any input on certian supplements is appreciated.



I'm 33 and I'm also doomed to get to this age (at least, I hope I'll get there). I wish I was 20 again. So when I get to my 40's I'm going to wish I'm 33 again .


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 19, 2011)

My buddy is taking it right now and he loves it.


----------



## PushAndPull (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow, gonna try to be nice here. Lets see over 40, haven't trained consistently in years, and you're overweight. Lets see is being over 40 a good excuse for an out of shape, overweight person to use ph's? I don't think so. You have no idea what kind of results you can get at your age, because you haven't been training...Try training/dieting for a year before you even consider ph's or aas. And remember with these ph's, your liver is over 40 as well.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 19, 2011)

patternsco said:


> where can you get this from guys? excuse my ignorance ive found the product but not the source..



IronMagLabs Halo Extreme


----------



## bigger biceps (Dec 20, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> Wow, gonna try to be nice here. Lets see over 40, haven't trained consistently in years, and you're overweight. Lets see is being over 40 a good excuse for an out of shape, overweight person to use ph's? I don't think so. You have no idea what kind of results you can get at your age, because you haven't been training...Try training/dieting for a year before you even consider ph's or aas. And remember with these ph's, your liver is over 40 as well.



 I agree


----------



## wister (Dec 20, 2011)

guys - I am not fat and I am not ripped, I am 6'1" 205, Can run 6 miles in under 50 min's (outdoors and not on a track) not breaking any speed records here but I am not a total wreck. Not working out consistently over the past few years, means that I never had an end goal in mind to get to, strength, weight etc...  I have used plenty of stuff in my early 30's so I know the benifet of what it does. Just was curious about this particular product.   
thanks,


----------



## itodobien (Feb 9, 2012)

Any follow up on this at all?  I have been reading posts but nothing talks about the results of this, what to stack it with, or what to use afterwards?


----------



## itodobien (Feb 9, 2012)

Any follow up on this at all?  I have been reading posts but nothing talks about the results of this, what to stack it with, or what to use afterwards?


----------



## nacnac972 (Feb 9, 2012)

Listen to PP,I'm 39 and have done PH's before with nice results.However I never took my diet serious.I take my diet very serious now and the results are nothing short of amazing.I also do a ton of cardio to keep lean.Good luck!


----------

